# roller or homer ??



## stonyrock (Jul 31, 2009)

hey guys iam looking for a pet pigeon not a racer or a show bird somethign that can be handled often just a loveing pet i would love to let it out and watch it fly and have it come back and i ws wondering what breed woudl be better what sort of cage would be better to a indoor or out door and if anyone knows of any good breeders in MI


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

You might want to take a look at West of England Tumblers... They are easy to handle, and tame real easy... They are fun to watch fly doing their back flips, and don't seem to wonder off to far...Here is a picture for you, of my Strawberry Bald, I call him Blue Boy... Ü


----------



## stonyrock (Jul 31, 2009)

hey really pretty =]


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Pigeons of any type including show /fancy/racing breeds should never fly alone. They are safer in groups/flocks and are more likely to come back when let out.

Homing pigeons are the only real safe bet that it can/will come home (come back to you). Some fancy breeds can to a certain degree, but not all. Not all pigeons are made to be "pets".Any breed of pigeon can be a pet, it just depends on the bird and how much time you work with it. It takes time and work to make some of them pets.


I recommed a loft or big rabbit hutch as a home...outside. They enjoy company which is another reson to have a few....they can get lonely. 

What do you consider a pet???

There are a ton of pigeon people from everywhere on this site...for sure at least a few in MI.  I recommend that you look into adopting, there are some many needing homes. The pigeon can always be shipped to you for a bit...and two or more depending on the box can be shipped at a time.

Then you would need, food, grit, vitemins, probios, nesting box, etc. You also want to make sure that they are UTD on shots and learn how to give them.


I hope this helps!
-Hilly


----------



## stonyrock (Jul 31, 2009)

first off ty for your advice second a pet to me is somethign i can take out of the cage and handle soemthing than wont mined sitting on my sholder why i walk around in or out side i had parrots before and breed them for a long time there just to much work. thrid reason i dident want to buy more than one bird is because i though they would bond to eachother


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello!,
You were corerect on your unsumption, they will bond together, but they will also bond to you. Their bonding although it is similiar to parrots that bond, it is also different. They can/will still wanting something to do with you and getting agressive is not always the case.

Just a tip: Agression from pigeons is love....it might not make sense right now but it will in time.

I highly recommend you read up on pigeon behavior. The pet pigeon area is one of the best ways to do that. 

You get them both feeding out of your hand, then they will want everything in the world to do with you. It is harder to have them outside, just because they do get scared/flighty at times, and because they get so very curious. A homing pigeons might be a good choice, just because their instinct to home (come back) is so strong. Homing pigeons do come in colors, other then white . 

At that you want young birds....we're talking about unsexed (9 weeks ish), young birds. They way they can also bond to their location.

If you just want indoor pets, I recommend adopting. If you also want to try the outdoors too, then recommend purchasing one from a breeder. Please make sure they are banded with the proper bands, just in case they get lost.

Your looking at price wise $25 each...then gas if local, or shipping if far from you. 
www.slobberknockerlofts.com 
That website has a ton of different breeders, and then this site/forum also has a for sale area. I recommend you check both.

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask. this is a great site with a ton of members, breeders, and showers. People with experiance are here to help if you have any questions or problems!

-Hilly


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Michigan clubs:
Great Lakes All Variety Pigeon Club, Nacny S. Wolff, 1329 E. Marquette Woods Rd., St. Joseph, MI 49085 
Bay City Pigeon Fanciers Association, Tim Stajkowski, 1411 E. Midland Rd., Bay City. MI 48706 Ph. (989) 684-0279 [email protected] 

West Michigan Pigeon Assoc., Borculo, Norm House [email protected]

Michigan Pigeon Club, Sally Przybranowski, Sec/Tres , Tipton. [email protected]


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

stonyrock said:


> first off ty for your advice second a pet to me is somethign i can take out of the cage and handle soemthing than wont mined sitting on my sholder why i walk around in or out side i had parrots before and breed them for a long time there just to much work. thrid reason i dident want to buy more than one bird is because i though they would bond to eachother


pigeons are not like hook billed birds or parrot types, they really don't enjoy being handled like some parrots can, so I think you may get dissapointed if you compair the two. the pigeon may or may not like being handled, If they sit on your shoulder it would be for food and then they would not stay there. exceptions are out there!, like hand raised ones. letting him fly outside by himself would not be wise as a hawk can pick him off in a blink of an eye, they flock together as part of their defense, saftey in numbers kind of thing. a West of england I really do not think is being flown much, esp in hawk terrritory so it will be best to keep the pigeon indoors or in a flight aviary. the pigeon may bond to you but it will be hard to convince him/her of that if they have been kept with other pigeons already....I just don't see that happening very easily. they also poop alot and sometimes in volume and they CAN live 15 or 20 years or more. So that is a long term commitment to think over.


----------

